# Dharvey72's 2012 RS White Out



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Love those rims

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Clayboy (Mar 24, 2013)

Man that is sweet !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice job on it! Welcome to Cruzetalk...

Some people like to black out, i guess you like to white out? lol


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you. trying to stay with the clean look.


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks. motegi mr126 20" custom drilled.


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Some more pic*

More pics of cruze


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Probably one of the best looking white Cruze's I've seen yet! Love every thing about it! What kind of projector kit is that?


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Also, what kind of wheels?


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

CG chrome halo projectors


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Motegi mr126 custom drilled. 20x8.5


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

*And more pictures*


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dharvey72 said:


> CG chrome halo projectors


Yea that's what I thought. Same one's I have but mine is the black assembly. U buy it off CARiD? I paid $458 for mine on Ebay.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice choice of picking the chrome halos


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep. Paid same price. Well worth it.


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

looks good!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

I love those wheels. Kinda makes me wish I woulda gotten 20s for mine. Especially when I park next to you at work.
Oh btw I work at the big ol' K as well.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Who did the custom drill for you I wanna rin 19s

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice placement of your RS badge. Also is that a ultra racing front strut bar I see? If so, does it make any real difference with just that one bar?


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

*More whiteout*


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gorgeous wheels my man. Keep it up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Though it does not look bad I think the painted to match doorhandles of the LS, 1LT, ECO or 2LT would make it look even better.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks great! How did you cover the chrome on the trunk?


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Motegi did the drilling


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Paid the body shop to paint it


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes it is.and honestly no.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Considering those headlights sometime in the future, you said they have a black housing?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks awesome bro. I love the white on white, great pictures.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

A quick question bro - are your door handles stock? 

Sick car.


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes.thanks


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine are chrome housings but they do make black housings


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Considering those headlights sometime in the future, you said they have a black housing?


OP has the same kit as i do but mine have the black housing..


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm partial to white, car looks great. If you don't mind me asking, what did the painting of the rear chrome strip run you? I have thought about wanting to get rid of the chrome.


----------



## Dharvey72 (Mar 28, 2013)

$100


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Man that looks clean. White wheels usually look ricey on other cars but they look great on the cruze!


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

tint or get clear side markers!! Then that Cruze will be perfect!


----------



## 1lowCruzee (Oct 23, 2013)

Did you lower it at all?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's one very sharp looking Cruze!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## RIsoldier (Jul 18, 2014)

Dharvey72 said:


> Motegi mr126 custom drilled. 20x8.5


why did you have to have them custom drilled?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

There's limited styles of rims available in our bolt pattern. Most nice wheels will need to be drilled to 5x105 (and 5x115 for diesel I believe)


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lol dude...the third pic was my screensaver for my laptop for a while until I took some of mine! Your cruze was my inspiration for the clean look! Definitely sexy ass cruze! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful. Just beautiful!


----------



## Foxrider1800 (Jul 22, 2014)

Who did you talk to to get them drilled to fit our cars ?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Manufactures will custom drill for a fee. Usually around $25-$50 a wheel.


----------



## Foxrider1800 (Jul 22, 2014)

Is your car lowered any?


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

Tastefully done! 

How do you find time for life, keeping up on the white?

Ask me why i ask... (see sig). Between the two cars it's a full time job plus overtime.


----------



## Vo0do0 (Jun 11, 2014)

Very clean!


----------



## tnmotown (Oct 6, 2014)

Awesome looking car! I'm digging the white rims. 

Like others mentioned, is it lowered at all?


----------



## dizave (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks great. Lowered? Any rubbing? Offset?


----------



## _asvp_steve_ (Jan 21, 2020)

Dharvey72 said:


> View attachment 12558
> View attachment 12559
> View attachment 12560


White size wheels and tires


----------



## kidsheedy2 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dharvey72 said:


> View attachment 12558
> View attachment 12559
> View attachment 12560


What kind of rims are these?


----------

